# Navarre Beach 9/29 3pm-6pm



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Went out Fishing my Better FISHBITES (homemade) with Shrimp. Hauled in a 13 inch Pomp! Enjoy the action: 

https://youtu.be/d8Suj8Ic7Ng


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

The link isn't working...well at least not for me.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> The link isn't working...well at least not for me.


Sorry Russ,

Just search “Better FISHBITES Surf Fishing” on YouTube and you should find it. 

Thanks for always following anglers on here! Your a good one!


----------



## Fool4fishin (Nov 1, 2016)

Hey! Nice video. Enjoyed it. Hope to get out there in a few days. What's going to be running soon? Believe me I'm not picky!


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

October and November the return of the Pomps then after that Spring time... I'm hitting the surf indeed. Good post and video!!!


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks y’all! Trying new stuff out and who knows what may happen. I’ve combined the stimulants of FISHBITES (what I think are) with what crustaceans are available for Pomps to eat in the surf zone. Pomp Chews are born!!!

Tony


----------



## Beachbum420 (Apr 19, 2018)

Might have to try that float rig out next time good video man!


----------



## SaltyJ (Jul 15, 2017)

Good video man. Thank you.


----------

